# hurts to be new



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

wow sure hurts to of just joined up not qualified for the give a way.Well thats okay good luck ya'll !!!
cd


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

its still a GREAT place to be a part of.. with a ton of very educated individuals who know there stuff, and since Ive been here there have been many giveaways and im sure more to come. Welcome to the Shack :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As Sonnie said just be an active member on the forums and stick around. This is certainly the biggest giveaway I've seen yet but there's sure to be more in the future.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

This forum is for Home Theater Room Photos only..
All posts have been moved to the AV Home Theater forum..


----------

